# Substances That I Can Add To My Aquarium That Ends Up With Positive Results?



## RESC (Sep 4, 2013)

I'm a student,

For an experiment my group and I are planning to do, we need to look for substances that will positively affect the water or the marine life. Is there any you guys know off? What should I research on? I don't have much experience towards a good aquarium so I can't really answer this myself without help.

Thank you and I appreciate your help!


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Many reefers add calcium,magnesium,strontium and what ever raises carbonate hardness(kH)and pH as they get depleted(used) by life in tank.
Without saying what is being fed or depleted it is tough to say.


----------



## Goby (Mar 21, 2012)

Water Additives

Click on "buffers" and "supplements" at the top of the page.


----------



## Ranger (May 20, 2011)

You could try Vodka Dosing, when I had my Marine tank a few years ago I gave it a try for a while and my tank seemed to look a bit better, reefkeeping.com has a nice article on it.

A small electric current in the tank is another you could try, I don't think it has been proven yet that this actually does something to help them grow, I read about it a few years ago and at that time it was all still theory.

IIRC the idea came from people working in the sea, some employees from a company noticed that the electric cables they had running along the bottom were getting a build up of calcium or something round them but again read up on it don't take my word as it was years ago I read this.

You can buy Vitamins from the fish shops for your tank I tried to save a few cash years ago and bought a childs liquid vitamin supplement, the fish and corals seemed fine with it but my copepods and other small critters like that didn't seem to have much luck with it so I stopped it.


----------

